# how accurate are scans to confirm pregnancy?



## olihar1 (Jan 22, 2010)

hi

I got my bitch (cocker spaniel) mated she had 2 good ties with a proven stud, she had a previous litter 1 year ago, however the scan revaled no puppies. SHe is 32 days post mating she has a very slight weight gain from 12.4k to13kilos, her nipples have enlarged apart from that no other symptoms. Vet said to bring her back in two weeks for another scan which I will do as I need to know either way to prepare.
Has anyone had the experiance of scan saying no pregnancy but bitch being pregnant?
Or should I take scan as gospel- how accurate are they? Also the vet seemed very young and my cocker is very hairy and she did not get shaved could the hair of been in the way?

I hope someone has some experiance

thanks


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

We had Tia scanned, the vet said 3/4 and i currently have a litter of 7 lol.


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Isnt there a blood test that can be done to test if the bitch is pregnant? Im sure that would be more accurate than an ultrasound?

Sarah


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Vet scans aren't very accurate, sheep scanners are better if you can find them.

My friend was told her girl was having 6 wolfie babies, she had 13 

We were told 3, we had 6. We both used the vet.


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

Any ideas where we could get hold of someone with a sheep scanner


----------



## foxy81 (Jan 19, 2010)

there should be loads in wales
im hoping people are right about sheep scanners been more accurate, we got told 8 from a sheep scanner so im really hoping theres no more


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

hahaha....! (there arent as many sheeps in wales as you think)


----------



## foxy81 (Jan 19, 2010)

lol sorry, was only joking, see this is what happens when i sit home alone and drink my baileys..lol wasnt meaning to cause offence, i use a guy in lancashire who is great, dont know of any down your way


----------



## olihar1 (Jan 22, 2010)

keirabullterrier said:


> Any ideas where we could get hold of someone with a sheep scanner


I live in North Hampshire does anyone know of any sheep scanners near me??


----------



## keirabullterrier (Jan 21, 2010)

foxy81 said:


> lol sorry, was only joking, see this is what happens when i sit home alone and drink my baileys..lol wasnt meaning to cause offence, i use a guy in lancashire who is great, dont know of any down your way


I wasnt offended


----------



## foxy81 (Jan 19, 2010)

thanks..think i might go bed now before i do offend anyone..lol


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

We have had 3 scans done in the past and they were all negative so we don't scan our girls anymore .


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I had mine vet scanned - he confirmed a pregnancy and he was right. Only thing was he said around 3-4 we had 11  xx


----------



## olihar1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Cay said:


> We have had 3 scans done in the past and they were all negative so we don't scan our girls anymore .


hi cay

When you say they were all negative was this an incorrect outcome? were your girls actually in pup?


----------



## Cay (Jun 22, 2009)

olihar1 said:


> hi cay
> 
> When you say they were all negative was this an incorrect outcome? were your girls actually in pup?


They were correct unfortunatly, so I know how you are feeling. We breed Cockers as well .


----------



## Debs61 (May 20, 2009)

If looking for a sheep scanner in wales, either ask a farmer or just google Sheep Scanner in Wales.


----------



## jesshan (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think they are accurate in how many they are having but accurate in whether they are pregnant or not. There is someone near me who scans them - a lot cheaper than taking it to the vets

Are you wanting to know if she is pregnant or how many there are? I was told that they should be done at 4-5 weeks


----------



## jesshan (Jan 16, 2010)

I would only scan normally if I wanted to know whether she was pregnant or not. Not to find out how many there were.


----------



## symondneil (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi,
I think it is unlikely that her stress contributed significantly to her OC, but I wouldn't completely rule out the possibility. I am a little more worried about the rash. A facial rash in a young woman after pregnancy may be the result of an autimmune condition such as systemic lupus erythematosus. I would suggest you take her to a dermatologist to evaluate the rash if it persists and certainly if she develops any other symptoms. Thanks for writing!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

symondneil said:


> Hi,
> I think it is unlikely that her stress contributed significantly to her OC, but I wouldn't completely rule out the possibility. I am a little more worried about the rash. A facial rash in a young woman after pregnancy may be the result of an autimmune condition such as systemic lupus erythematosus. I would suggest you take her to a dermatologist to evaluate the rash if it persists and certainly if she develops any other symptoms. Thanks for writing!


Ummm...what?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

blood test for pregnancy: a relaxin test. a hormone produced by placenta, so only is present in pregnant bitches. can be done in house at vets and takes roughly 10 mins


----------

